# confundido con crossover



## rodrigocabralniebla (Mar 26, 2012)

buenas,tengo 3 parlantes sony de la misma caja le voy a cambiar  la caja para otra y ademas el tweeter y también le voy a agregar un medio
mi pregunta es el woofer tiene un impedancia de 6 ohm al igual que el tweeter,pero si yo lo mido con el tester la caja toda conectada me marca 6 ohm,osea no entiendo porque si el tweeter esta en paralelo con el woofer tendria que tener 3 ohm,puede ser porque esta el capacitor en serie? y otra pregunta si es por eso puedo conectar un tweeter de 6 ohm con su capacitor en serie y un medio con el capacitor y la bobina,afectaria la impedancia?,ya me lei los temas de crossover que hay en el foro pero eso no lo entiendo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> buenas,tengo 3 parlantes sony de la misma caja le voy a cambiar  la caja para otra y ademas el tweeter y también le voy a agregar un medio
> mi pregunta es el woofer tiene un impedancia de 6 ohm al igual que el tweeter,pero si yo lo mido con el tester la caja toda conectada me marca 6 ohm,osea no entiendo porque si el tweeter esta en paralelo con el woofer tendria que tener 3 ohm,_*puede ser porque esta el capacitor en serie?*_ y otra pregunta si es por eso puedo conectar un tweeter de 6 ohm con su capacitor en serie y un medio con el capacitor y la bobina,afectaria la impedancia?,ya me lei los temas de crossover que hay en el foro pero eso no lo entiendo



Sip.

Los parlantes de medios y agudos se encuentran conectados mediante capacitores, por lo que el multímetro no te marcara la resistencia de esos parlantes cuando tomas la resistencia total del gabinete.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Mar 26, 2012)

ah,gracias pero al amplificador le afecta esa impedancia?,ademas el amplificador es un stk 401-120 busque el datasheet y aparecen con el mismo nombre de diferentes potencias y distorsión no se si son todos iguales o tiene otro código aparte


----------



## boloyspe (Mar 26, 2012)

amigo no te afecta     te afectaria la salida si le agregas otro wofer en la misma salida    se bajaria la impedancia y los stk trabajan minimo 8om


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Mar 27, 2012)

en los datasheet que vi dice  6 ohm y en el equipo de donde lo saque decía 6-16 ohm,yo lo probé y  no calienta nada,tiene un disipador pasivo pero le voy a poner un fancooler chico


----------

